# Improve Your Training Logs



## hybridx (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm just dropping in to post a sample of a training log format I use. These are a pain in the butt to make sometimes, so I came up with this new system. I figured other bodybuilding forum members might be interested. 

*[SIZE=+1]Exercise Training Log[/SIZE]*
*A*.  Seated DB Shoulder Press [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]12[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]75[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]13[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]85[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]6[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]75[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A*.  Standing Reverse Overhead DB Laterals [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]12[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]8[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]30[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]12[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*B*.  Seated Arnold Press [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]3.5[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]65[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]6[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]55[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]6[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]55[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*B*.  See Saws [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]9[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]7[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]6[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*C*.  DB Shrugs [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]14[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]120[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]13[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]120[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]8[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]120[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*C*.  DB Upright Rows [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]55[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]8[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]65[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]50[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exercise Training Log (ETL System Beta) - Provided by Hybrid-X


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2006)

Whats wrong with some of the styles used here?  I don't really see much of a difference.


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

hybridx said:
			
		

> I'm just dropping in to post a sample of a training log format I use. These are a pain in the butt to make sometimes, so I came up with this new system. I figured other bodybuilding forum members might be interested.
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]Exercise Training Log[/SIZE]*
> *A*.  Seated DB Shoulder Press [ *3 Sets* ]
> ...


----------



## hybridx (Mar 31, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with some of the styles used here?  I don't really see much of a difference.



You can save some time by just entering the data, and copy/pasting. This forum has the WYSIWYG editor, so that's good - but it can take a bit of extra time to fiddle and get it all formatted nicely.

This is a just a beta. I wanted to get some feedback to see how it could be made more useful. One idea is to have it track week to week progress (i.e. progressions on reps/weight lifted for reach exercise.

There are lots of things that could be done. What remains to be seen is whether or not people will make use of it. I know I'm the only one in my gym that brings a clipboard and tracks everything.


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

I think posting journals this way is way too much work/effort, no thanks.


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 31, 2006)

I think it looks pretty cool...Just used it to post for mine and it worked great....Of course.....That's if it is free.....Otherwise No thanx.....


----------

